# Need Help in Project Please !!!



## awaistahseen (27 d ago)

Hello Everyone ! Hope so you all 'll be doing good , Actually i am doing statistic project, in which i am conducting the survey and i need responses from the student community so i 'll be very thankful to you people if anyone fills this. It 'll hardly take 1-2 mins, Topic of survey is "Impact of social media on students", Thanks.
Impact of social media on students


----------

